# Malware question



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

So my computer has been giving me tons of troubles over the weekend and I'm wondering if it has to do with the malware problem that his the forum. Anybody else have problems? How did you fix them? Basically my computer keeps restarting over and over. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It could be malware or something as simple as your computer overheating. It certainly would be worth starting by scanning for bad bugs on your hard drive, though, seeing as how there were problems here due to butthead hackers.

What antivirus/anti-malware programs do you currently have installed on your computer? There are a number of free ones available that, if you're able to keep the computer on long enough to download and install them, will help get the computer cleaned up. Go to download.com (part of cnet.com) and look for programs like Hitman Pro (you get a 30 day free trial with that one), AVG Anti-Virus Free, and MalwareBytes AntiMalware - all good programs.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Download malwarebytes or AVG. Both are really good virus programs and they have free versions to get you started.


----------



## littlepriest01 (Mar 20, 2010)

Here is my suggestion:

Download malwarebytes antimalware. (Free)
Download Microsoft Security Essentials (Free as long as your copy of windows is legit)

Update both as soon as they are installed, and then run one after the other. Do full scans instead of quick scans. 

If either of them turn up with a message saying you need to reboot to finish cleaning, REBOOT IMMEDIATELY. 

Scan both again.

If you continue to get the same messages about the same files over and over again, consider downloading and burning to a disc the AVG Rescue CD.

You can turn your computer off and boot your computer using the CD. This disables your hard drive and allows the cd to scan the hard drive for viruses without them being able to keep your system from deleting them.

If you need any more assistance feel free to pm me.

I have my BS in Computer Science


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

unfortunately I can't keep it running long enough to make any fixes. It automatically shuts down within a minute or two of powering up. We tried to reformat, but it still won't stay on. Am I the only person that has this problem? Anybody else have any trouble?


----------



## littlepriest01 (Mar 20, 2010)

It died during the reformat? Did you boot into the cd or did you boot into your hard drive and use some option once your logged into windows? You need to boot to cd. If it still is turning off you are dealing with overheating, or a loose cpu fan.

When it turns off, can you immediately turn it back on?


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

Have you added any new hardware lately? I had this problem once and it turned out to be a conflict between my network card and motherboard not being compatible. Got a different network card and it was fine. New ram had the same effect once for me also.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have same problem- its starts to boot, goes to sleep mode, wakes up & then I am back to boot screen.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Just FYI- I finally took it in to the Geek Squad and the motherboard is bad. Basically all its worth is in parts for salvage. Bummer. Thanks everybody for the suggestions.


----------

